# Craftsman chain saw 358.350203 Throttle cable question



## poordueto401k (Mar 30, 2010)

OK, I admit to it. I took it apart without taking photos or paying enough attention. Now after rebuilding the carb, I cannot figure out how to get the throttle cable hooked up. It seems there is just too much cable but I know that can't be because it came off - it has to go back on. How is it routed. Tips to get back on? How to keep it in place while lining up two mounting screws, holding on to air filter bottom, hooking up choke all at same time.

HELP


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I am not sure about your unit. I cannot tell by looking at the IPL. I would look at the back side of the air filter box that holds the carburetor in place. Many times the cable anchors this box.


----------

